

Wondering if there are any blind programmers? - thepreacher

Just a thought, do you know any "blind" programmers?
======
jmsduran
Yep, there sure are. One rather famous individual is T. V. Raman, I believe
who currently works at Google Research.

It's amazing how far screen reading and other technologies for the visually
impaired have come along, more of a reason for me to consider accessibility
over aesthetics when doing web development.

~~~
thepreacher
wow, I'm intrigued. it must be an experience just watching someone like that
work!

~~~
pasbesoin
I seem to recall him -- or someone -- appearing on a Google Talk video on
emacs' org-mode. I don't remember whether that was peripherally or as a
presenter.

------
whichdan
I was friends with a blind web developer years ago - I remember him telling me
that he had the computer "speaking" so fast that a tech fixing his laptop
thought it was broken.

~~~
Abaddon
Same experience working with a world-class security developer. When he checks
his email on his phone, it sounds like a wasp with a stutter.

------
wimplash
yeah, totally... I knew a couple of folks from our local association for the
blind who took computer science classes in college.

Also, see WWW:Wake from Robert Sawyer.

------
achompas
There is a blind CS professor at NYU. His name escapes me right now, but
watching him navigate OS X (with its built-in voice guidance) is amazing.

------
gorillak
Sneakers. Whistler is blind. <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105435/>

